# Memphis Dry Rub Recipe. (need help)



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 24, 2008)

I LOVE Memphis style dry rub baby back ribs! I've never tried making Memphis style myself as I am not sure of the rub recipe. I am pretty sure it is different than a standard rib rub. Can anyone help me with this? I am not just looking for the rub but also any special instructions to getting these done right. Do you have to spray or mop the ribs still since they are "dry"? I am firing up my new (pre-owned) Oklahoma Joe 40" horizontal this weekend for the first time and just can't wait! Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance. This forum is awesome!


----------



## abelman (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's what I use and I've found the recipe can vary quite a bit as far as porportions go.

*Memphis Rub 
1/4 cup paprika 
1 tablespoon firmly packed dark brown sugar 
1 tablespoon granulated sugar 
2 teaspoons kosher salt 
2 teaspoons accent (MSG; optional) 
1 teaspoon celery salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1 to 3 teaspoons cayenne pepper, or to taste 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon onion powder 
*Added 1 tablespoon of Cumin as a change
Combine all the ingredients in a jar, twist the lid on airtight, and shake to mix. Store away from heat or light for up to six months. Makes about 1/2 cup.

â€œadd tsp of cumin
add tsp of coriander
substitute hot Hungarian paprika for the regular stuff


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Abel!
Any special technique involved? I assume I will want to spray with the usual apple juice and burbon that I like to use while they are smoking.  But any time I have had Memphis style ribs though there has always been dry seasonings on top (hence the name I know) So do you not spray at all or just add some extra seasonings at the end to finish them off?
Thanks!


----------



## dionysus (Mar 24, 2008)

Along with the rub, try this finishing sauce ......

*Memphis-Style Finishing Sauce*
 This is the sauce that is traditionally served over smoked ribs in Memphis and other parts of Tennessee. Some cooks add prepared yellow mustard to the recipe. It can be converted into a basting sauce by adding more beer and a little more vinegar. Add more hot sauce to taste, or substitute red chili or cayenne powder.

 Â·1 cup tomato sauce, preferably freshly made 
 Â·1 cup red wine vinegar 
 Â·2 teaspoons Louisiana-style hot sauce 
 Â·1 tablespoon butter 
 Â·Â½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
 Â·Â½ teaspoon salt 
 Â·Â½ cup light beer 

 Place all the ingredients in a saucepan and bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Reduce the heat and simmer, uncovered, for 15 minutes.
 Remove from the heat, but serve warm over smoked meats.
 Yield: 2 cups


----------



## abelman (Mar 24, 2008)

No special way of doing it. I marinate a lot of what I cook like brisket and pork butts. Sometimes, I don't have any problem with getting the rub into a paste and sticking to the meat. 

During the times that doesn't happen, I just use a bottle of cheap yellow mustard first and then the rub. Whip it into a paste and you're good to go. The mustard cooks off and you never taste it.

As for mopping, I'm not the guy to ask regading ribs. But, when I do pork butt, I don't mop until the 3 hour mark if that helps any, which it probably doesn't. 

I guess it all depends on how much bark you want for any piece of meat before you start to mop.


----------



## rwc565 (Mar 24, 2008)

I use :
  2tbls seasoning salt
  2tbls garlic powder
  2tbls onion podwer
 1tbls black pepper
 2 tbls brown sugar
 a dash of ground basil

I will rub this mixture on the ribs about an hour before putting them in the smoker.  I will also dissolve this mixture in warm water and spray on the meat while cooking.


----------

